# purdy chinex?



## vango (Dec 20, 2009)

i picked up one of these yesterday but haven't tried it yet. anybody seen them?


----------



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

I've used them. Decent brushes.


----------



## absolutedecor8 (Mar 29, 2010)

ye there verry gd ones iv got a few  sayin that tho i like purdys


----------



## vango (Dec 20, 2009)

i bought my first chinex- corona 2"- and use it mostly for trim. it's a little small so when i saw the purdy i picked one up. i might get to use it tomorrow


----------

